# Has anyone noticed anything wrong with the site?



## Blogwitch (Apr 5, 2012)

Since yesterday, the site has really slowed down, becoming almost unusable at times, even to the state that the site isn't available.

I do know that at least one other person is having the same problems.


John


----------



## Captain Jerry (Apr 5, 2012)

That is what I see.  Slower response and frequently not found. Sometimes it is found on the second or third try but other times not found for five minutes or more.

Jerry


----------



## mklotz (Apr 5, 2012)

It was acting that way for me this morning - 1600 GMT - but has cleared up recently.


----------



## smfr (Apr 5, 2012)

I get the "not available" thing sporadically, and have since I started using it (maybe a year or so). Seems like the server is a bit flakey.


----------



## tel (Apr 5, 2012)

It's been like that for a while for me as well. Last night I was unable to get on at all for a couple of hours


----------



## solver (Apr 5, 2012)

I have noticed same thing. But in my location, it seems to be temporary.

To check if site is down, to see, are you the only one, that has "not available" -message: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

Maybe some spam bots are on the loose.


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 5, 2012)

Same here. Sometimes several minutes before I give up and visit somewhere else. Then when I come back, it's OK. Thought at first it was just busy, but it also happens really late at night or early morning when traffic shouldn't be very heavy.

Rudy


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 5, 2012)

Same here too.
I get the not available quite often if it is the first link i click on, which it usually is.
If i open another site and then go back to HMEM it usually works.

It has been a bit slow lately for me too.
Maybe we are all turning into power users!!! *discussion*

Andrew


----------



## rake60 (Apr 5, 2012)

I did receive a maintenance notice from our host a few days ago.
To be honest, I didn't even read it.

They are a lot like Microsoft at times.
If it *WORKS*,*FIX* it!

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Apr 5, 2012)

I noticed a slow response a couple hours ago. Looked around and didn't see anything unusual, no hacks or anything like that. Though I did notice there seemed to be quite a heavy load (lots of query requests, meaning lots of traffic).

Just recently (within the past half hour) the web server reset itself, that usually happens when it gets so busy it can't keep up.

So, it looks like it's we are just being real popular lately.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 6, 2012)

tel  said:
			
		

> It's been like that for a while for me as well. Last night I was unable to get on at all for a couple of hours



I've had that problem for a few years now. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Ken I (Apr 6, 2012)

I've experienced everything mentioned above for quite some time but its sporadic and intermittent.

Ken


----------



## dmac (Apr 6, 2012)

This week the site performance has dropped markedly. It's at the point of being so slow it's not usable.

Dave (who loves this site).


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 6, 2012)

It still seems a bit sluggish this morning as well. Useable to be sure but still slower than normal. Maybe the maintenance Rick referred to is still ongoing.


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 6, 2012)

Outage Report:

3-31-2012 23:28 CDT USA  HMEM site not available and stopped trying after 15 min.

4-04-2012 22:50 CDT USA HMEM site not available and stopped trying after 10 min.

4-05-2012 Various times all day HMEM site slow response and crashed multiple times.

4-06-2012 21:16 CDT USA Variable time to load pages from 1 sec to over 120 sec. site Crashed three times. Got the "You timed out" message followed by window closing after less than 15 minutes on the site.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 7, 2012)

No problems at all from my end.


----------

